# Navarre Beach 2/15 - Missed the Parade



## eddyfisher (Oct 25, 2019)

Cool 46 degrees and breezy from the east at 7am on the beach. Low tide and water way out but starting back in... seemed like great conditions for some groceries. I've caught my 3 biggest black drum since moving to Florida 5 months ago and they were all yesterday. The first one came on my old 7' Shakespeare Bigwater rod and Browning reel. As I released the fish I saw my other rod (nice new Penn rig) bending and had another fight on my hands. One more about 45 minutes later and my arthritic hands were done for the day. I guess I could have kept one, but growing up in Tx we did not normally keep large drum (red or black) since the meat wouldn't be that great and lots of worms. So no groceries, but great memories.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Congratulations. Most do not keep them here either for the same reason


----------



## Here Fishiee...Fishiee (Feb 12, 2014)

Gotta admit they are a good fight, I seldom keep anything large. Congratulations on your big day.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Some nice ones !


----------



## PastorJack (Jun 25, 2014)

The worms used to bother me, but I have since learned to get over it. They are called Spaghetti worms and won't hurt you at all. They are actually a sign of a healthy ecosystem. I still don't keep the big ones, but if I keep a small one and they have it I will eat the fish regardless. Nice day fishing! welcome to Florida!


----------



## canygaar (Nov 25, 2018)

Looks like you got them on a pomp rig. I had a similar experience on the pensacola pier a few weeks ago. I was shocked the black drums are eating fishbites and sandfleas ( at least that’s what I was using!).

I agree with not eating the larger drum. Meat isn’t as tasty and the worm freak me out!


----------



## eddyfisher (Oct 25, 2019)

*Pomp Rigs*



canygaar said:


> Looks like you got them on a pomp rig. I had a similar experience on the pensacola pier a few weeks ago. I was shocked the black drums are eating fishbites and sandfleas ( at least that’s what I was using!).
> 
> I agree with not eating the larger drum. Meat isn’t as tasty and the worm freak me out!


Got them all on fishbites on pomp rigs I tied with 20lb fluoro and #1 circles. Floats and beads on the first one, bare rigs on the next two.


----------



## Ronb (Jul 22, 2019)

That's a great catch! It's the kind of bigger fish (anything) I hope to catch when we get down there. I release everything caught but what about the worms? I didn't know drum have worms. Are they in the in the gut or what?


----------



## eddyfisher (Oct 25, 2019)

The worms can be all throughout the meat or just in a small area or nowhere. In any case, Pastor Jack assures me (and I've heard most of my life as well) that the worms will do humans no harm...just a little extra protein (haha). Anything in the slot (14" - 24") for black drum should be fine to eat and if they have worms and it bothers you, cut around them. I prefer drum on the smaller end of the slot for eating and as mentioned before I haven't kept any to eat that were extra large.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Memorable day in the surf! Go back and do it again.

When I was a kid, I had a crush on your wife, Debby. Later, I had a crush on your daughter, Princess Leah. I think I'm over it now.


----------



## seejay (May 10, 2009)

It looks like a great of memory making and some entertaining fish stories. Nice fishies


----------



## CalvinandHobbes (Jan 25, 2014)

Ive eaten a large one from the surf and he had 0 worms and tasted just fine to me.


----------

